# US Soldiers come home



## airborne (Jul 2, 2010)

Part  One
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkGz...86B570B3F&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=9

Part  Two
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSTK...6B570B3F&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=19


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks airboure, Great movies.

Silky


----------

